# Kalitta Air Minor Maintenance



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just defer this until the next C-check.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics Matt - I did work with Kaletta in the 1990s - a real character. he acquired a bunch of 747s from China Airlines, I'm wondering if this was one of them.


----------



## Kruska (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy Sh..t, how does someone do this?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2008)

Runway overshoot was the cause.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like the forward section hit an embankment and the aft end was still a'comin.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2008)

From what I understand the pilot was aborting a takeoff - is this true?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have the story. I'm asking around.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2008)

"Vermeiren said the pilot told rescue authorities he heard a large noise while trying to take off just after midday. It was not yet clear what caused the crash"

Boeing 747 splits in two on take off - CNN.com


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ouch thats gotta hurt, wonder if it had any cargo in it?


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

That is some crash.


----------

